

Our Technology Stack - slyall
http://imgur.com/blog/2013/06/04/tech-tuesday-our-technology-stack/

======
dariusm5
I've always been curious how these image hosting sites are able to handle all
this bandwidth and still stay profitable. According to their Wiki, Imgur
averages around 90 terabytes a day!

I know that Imgur has some advertisements on their site, but I doubt they can
earn enough from those ads to sustain their server and bandwidth costs.

~~~
thegna
Has Imgur received any VC funding?

